

A todo software written using Django. Source available as GPL. - shabda
http://day1.7days7apps.com/

======
shabda
Source is available at <http://7days7apps.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/todolist/>

~~~
PJCrosier
You'd be best off setting Subversion to ignore various files - anything ending
in .pyc shouldn't be in the repo' and you really don't want everything in
settings.py out in the wild.

------
watmough
Your home page would be better without performance misspelled as performace,
and people misspelled as poeple.

Otherwise, it looks pretty good.

~~~
shabda
Thanks, I am in a hurry as I am trying to make 7 apps in & days(
www.7apps7days.com, see the subtle name ;) ). I will go back and change the
name when I have the time.

~~~
shabda
Oops, I mean I will change the spelling ;)

------
davidw
Mine (uses Rails) is free too, for that matter:

<http://stufftodo.dedasys.com/>

------
apathy
Cool, time to teach myself a little about Django and recreate good ol'
RemindMe (one of the many things I miss about ars digita)

